# ObamaCare parody



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

"Finally a healthcare site that works" courtesy of @fivefanps (https://twitter.com/FiveFanPS)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Jasper the Dog.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Berkeley actually played with Jasper last week


----------

